# Gettin' Ready 4 Surgery, 12/17!



## Chel (Oct 29, 2012)

Good Morning, Everyone!

My husband and I met with my incredibly skilled (his reputation preceeds him) general surgeon a couple of weeks ago. We instantly loved him. He took so much time with me and explained the high risk of my large nodule being cancerous and how my surgery results would depend on the frozen section results in the OR. He also said nothing is concrete until the actual path report comes back.

He explained the drainage tube/bulb that'll be in place and that I may be in the hospital 2 nights instead of one. Depending on my swelling and any (yet, rare) complications that may arise.

My incision will have to be in the larger side of what's considered "normal" these days just because of the nodule size. My incision will also be in my one and only neck crease which is direct center of my neck.

So, off to do all my pre-surgical tests today...with a chest/respiratory infection to boot. I have a strange feeling my surgery is going to be postponed :sad0049:

Love to you all, :hugs:
Chel


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck! I'm glad you are moving forward with surgery...it sounds like you are in good hands.


----------



## Chel (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank You, Sweet Joplin!

I've got so much to get done by the 17th...hope I can accomplish everything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chel said:


> Good Morning, Everyone!
> 
> My husband and I met with my incredibly skilled (his reputation preceeds him) general surgeon a couple of weeks ago. We instantly loved him. He took so much time with me and explained the high risk of my large nodule being cancerous and how my surgery results would depend on the frozen section results in the OR. He also said nothing is concrete until the actual path report comes back.
> 
> ...


The most important issue is being pleased w/your surgeon at the outset. Good for you and your surgeon!!!

Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!! So, you don't know if it will be a partial or total?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keeping you in my thoughts!

It's a great thing to feel such confidence in your surgeon.

I just went to an ENT for allergies and he asked who did my TT - he called her the Absolute Best - I totally agreed.

Keep your incision on ice after your surgery for comfort. I did not have a drain, my incision was 3/4 inch due to my young surgeon's training at Cleveland Clinic. Your scar will fade over time and it is likely nobody will even notice it.


----------

